# Keeping tortoise warm with power outage



## wvgirl (Mar 2, 2017)

In my area we do have some tough storms at times. Yesturday my power was off half the day and half the night I kept the enclosure covered to keep the heat in best I could. But I want to be better prepared for when it happens again. Any advice?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 2, 2017)

lots of people use those hand warmers that they sell in sporting good stores for hunters


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2017)

If you have a way to heat water, you can provide either a hot water bottle or fill plastic bottles with hot water and lay them next to the tortoise.


----------



## wvgirl (Mar 2, 2017)

dmmj said:


> lots of people use those hand warmers that they sell in sporting good stores for hunters


 Oh ok I think my husband has a couple of those ill find them and put them up. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## wvgirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> If you have a way to heat water, you can provide either a hot water bottle or fill plastic bottles with hot water and lay them next to the tortoise.


Everything I have is electric. That is a great idea. Thank you


----------



## Crazy Tortoise (Mar 4, 2017)

Get a tub from home depot and put your tortoise in that for a 30 minute hot soak, he will absorb the heat and then go to bed most likely


----------



## wvgirl (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok thank you!!!!


----------

